# GTA 5: new screens show Love Fist tops, base-jumping, attack choppers & more



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GTA 5: new screens show Love Fist tops, base-jumping, attack choppers & more*

GTA 5 has received a new batch of screens that show some pretty insane stuff. Happy Monday everyone!

The screens were posted over on the Rockstar Games newswire, and show each of the three main characters living life in the fast lane around Los Santos and Blaine County. The site reminds fans that GTA Online will be unveiled in August.

The game hits PS3 and Xbox 360 on September 17 worldwide, except Japan.

Thanks to OXM for bringing the additional shots to our attention.

    
    
    
    
    
    
 

Source: VG24/7


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I haven't played GTA since Vice City! But this one looks like I may have to pick it up and give it a shot.


----------

